# Seite wird nicht angezeigt...



## EMZET (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

bekomme auf http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ nur das Titelbild, aber keinen Text angezeigt. Popupblocker habe ich schon deaktiviert. Hat einer einen Plan was da los sein könnte?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Seite wird nicht angezeigt...*

Bei mir gehts sowohl mit IE wie mit Firefox problemlos.

Du sollst doch nicht an den Einstellungen rumspielen ))

Sorry, aber ich kann Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Pieps mal Lachsy an, die hat vielleicht nen Plan.


----------



## Boranda (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Seite wird nicht angezeigt...*

Was für ein Browser benutzt du EMZET?


----------



## EMZET (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Seite wird nicht angezeigt...*

IE7. hatte auch nie Probleme mit der Seite. Konnte sie immer problemlos aufrufen. Geändert habe ich nichts....

P.S. habe es jetzt auch mit Firefox versucht... Gleiches Problem.


----------



## Boranda (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Seite wird nicht angezeigt...*

Wird nur der unten mittlere Frame nicht angezeigt?
Was kommt stattdessen, "Die Seite kann nicht .... "?


----------



## EMZET (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Seite wird nicht angezeigt...*

Habe das Problem gefunden. Norton Internet Security macht dicht...

Inhalt blockiert:

Datum Uhrzeit: 25.05.2007 19:56:56 
Benutzer:  
Aktion: Blockiert 
Typ: Werbung 
URL: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ 
Daten: IMG src='http://www.mlit-online.de/adserver/adview.php?what=zone:11&amp;source=anglerboard.de&amp;n=af85eac6' (Grund: "/adserv") 

Das doofe Programm meint es wäre Werbung. #q


----------



## Boranda (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Seite wird nicht angezeigt...*

#6:vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Seite wird nicht angezeigt...*

Na siehste )


----------

